
Uber Chief Business Officer Emil Michael to Resign - WisNorCan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-chief-business-officer-emil-michael-to-resignmonday-1497197701
======
jitl
Is there any senior leadership left at Uber?

~~~
perseusprime11
Not much. They are beating around the bush. The real deal here is Travis. He
needs to step away to redeem Uber of all his sins.

~~~
arthurcolle
Can there be an Uber without Travis?

~~~
valuearb
Of course. Probably a better one. Travis isn't taking reservations or
connecting drivers with riders personally.

------
circadiam
Paywall removed [https://outline.com/TCW29T](https://outline.com/TCW29T)

